
Flutter vs. React Native vs. Native: Deep Performance Comparison - illuminated
https://medium.com/swlh/flutter-vs-react-native-vs-native-deep-performance-comparison-990b90c11433
======
gregoryX
Yay! A Holy War again...

Developers did a great work btw.

~~~
illuminated
> Developers did a great work btw.

Almost... They should have used native animations support for Flutter, not
Flare, but nevertheless they did great job in general.

~~~
inverita
Here is why we did not:

[https://twitter.com/Niteshgarg06/status/1277557314489159682](https://twitter.com/Niteshgarg06/status/1277557314489159682)

~~~
illuminated
Yeah, I get it re. the Lottie just the stats do not match my personal
experience with Flutter animations. Still, kudos for the work; there's some
really interesting data there.

